# Batteries



## tyandow (Aug 18, 2008)

I have been searching for an hour now. Can anyone point me to the thread that talks about the benefits/drawbacks of 6v versus 12v and 1 battery versus 2. I am preparing to buy another battery and I need to know if I should get rid of the single 12v I have now for 2 6v or just get another 12v. I am also buying a generator in the next month too, but I have seen all the debate on those.


----------



## Dan Borer (Feb 6, 2009)

Take a look at The 12 Volt Side of Life http://www.ccis.com/home/mnemeth/12volt/12volt.htm


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Great link Dan! Thanks for sharing!


----------

